# Differance between the MLVW and the M35 Trucks



## lisa_barbi (2 Jan 2011)

What is the differance between the Canadian MLVW and the U.S.A.'s M35 truck? I am looking at building a MLVW but have only found the American truck. I do not care about the back end so much because I plan on putting on the old office back from the 1950s 2 1/2 truck, and unless one day I get the chance to rebuild the real thing, the engine and drive train should not matter either, but the cab doe matter. Can anyone help? Also still trying to find out what the wheel size and tires that was used on the old 5/4 ton trucks where back in the early 1980s.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jan 2011)

Don't rush, you'll probably find MLVWs available soon enough.


----------



## mariomike (2 Jan 2011)

lisa_barbi said:
			
		

> I do not care about the back end so much because I plan on putting on the old office back from the 1950s 2 1/2 truck, and unless one day I get the chance to rebuild the real thing, the engine and drive train should not matter either, but the cab doe matter. Can anyone help?



I have the November 1951 operators manual for the Cargo Truck M135 CDN, Dump Truck M216 CDN, and Light Wrecker Truck M218 CDN, if that is of any  help to you.


----------



## AideMemoire (7 Mar 2011)

lisa_barbi said:
			
		

> What is the differance between the Canadian MLVW and the U.S.A.'s M35 truck? I am looking at building a MLVW but have only found the American truck. I do not care about the back end so much because I plan on putting on the old office back from the 1950s 2 1/2 truck, and unless one day I get the chance to rebuild the real thing, the engine and drive train should not matter either, but the cab doe matter. Can anyone help? Also still trying to find out what the wheel size and tires that was used on the old 5/4 ton trucks where back in the early 1980s.



16.5" wheels on the the old 1976 Five-Quads, where the CUCV family trucks use 16" wheels.  Most of the Five-Quads I've driven/seen/used had bias ply mud'n'snow tires fitted, but other than the rim size the rest of it escapes me. I can go have a look tomorrow at a couple if you want to know exact dimensions.

American M35A2 trucks have manual steering, five-speed manual transmissions, a manual two speed transfer case and depending on the mods performed either a sprag-type automatic all-wheel drive engagement or a manual type engagement via an air switch on the dash below the instrument cluster.  Engine is a M.A.N. designed, Hercules (or White) built LD-465 multifuel engine which can be either turbo or naturally aspirated (most you'll come across are turbos) which generally make the things drive like sporty pickup trucks.  Brakes are air-hydraulic (hydraulic under your foot which runs an air-boosted pack which sends fluid to the hydraulic-type wheel cylinders.)  The vast majority of the U.S. M35 series trucks have a 10 wheel arrangement (i.e. duals on back) which are all 9.00 x 20s NDT type tires.

Canadian MLs have the Detroit Diesel 'fuel pincher' engine (8.3L) I think , an automatic transmission and power steering. I don't know if the axles themselves are different. We have the 'dropsides' cargo type box of the US M35A2C , and our trucks are a 6-whl configuration (like the M135s they replaced ) vs the U.S. 10-wheel configuration.  

Sheet metal on our MLs seems a *lot* skinnier than the U.S. M35 trucks.  Sheet metal *should* be the same for the most part (but I've not really done a side-by-side comparison), as should overall LxWxH.   U.S. trucks can run the cargo tarps in either High or Low positions but I'm pretty sure all the MLs are rigged to run High. There's no US equivalent to the ML gun trucks used as prime movers in Artyland here in Canada, so those vehicles are unique.

A word on the 'multifuel' US engines.  The Detroit Fuel Pincher isn't a bad motor, but the U.S. multifueler might be a better one.  Originally they had a compensator in the fuel supply chain which compensated for the different densities of fuel you could use (gas, diesel, kero, JP-4 - it could run on them all), but generally in the later days of the vehicles' use, the compensator was bypassed at major rebuild and the trucks were labelled as "DIESEL ONLY." 

Electrical is 24V standard on both trucks, though the U.S. trucks almost always have the old-school two-pin slave cable receptacle - if they're fitted at all.  The vast, vast majority of U.S. trucks do not have heaters, and generally the ones that don't also don't have the slave receptacle for reasons unknowable.  

The U.S. truck is a very, very solid truck.  I know. I've driven many, many of them.  Put any fleet of anyone's military vehicles on the front lawn and ask me to pick the one I'd want to start in an emergency and the US M35A2 will win every time.   ;D


----------



## chrisf (7 Mar 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Don't rush, you'll probably find MLVWs available soon enough.



We had a half dozen go to auction a little while ago. Went for $700 each, $900 with a winch.

I've seen at least one driving since.


----------



## AideMemoire (8 Mar 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> We had a half dozen go to auction a little while ago. Went for $700 each, $900 with a winch.
> 
> I've seen at least one driving since.



ICAN nationwide lists them now and then - mostly cannibalized ones in Pet - but the 'rules' for buying them seem to change with each auction and in each province.  Some people were told they came with no title, or a parts-only salvage title - or couldn't be registered irrespective of the paperwork - or could only be registered as 'off-road vehicles'.  It's very stupid.  There's was even the suggestion they all go to Cold Lake/ Jimmy Lake out on the ranges for hard targets but nobody wanted to eat the costs for range prep (remove all fluids, reflectors, reflective surfaces, glass etc. - and make sure they blow up 'pretty' by not inconsiderately spreading bits of their former selves about the rangelands after a hit.   

I don't think anyone who's wanted to buy one and put one on the road has thusfar encountered a problem doing that - either that, or those so afflicted have been remarkably quiet.


----------



## chrisf (8 Mar 2011)

There may have been some shady dealings in getting the one I've seen driving on the road, but I do know that it's registered and lisenced...


----------



## Dissident (8 Mar 2011)

Hmmmm. Kind of like the Iltis, I was not a big fan of having to ride/drive in one when I had too, but I might consider owning one now. Nostalgia?


----------



## chrisf (8 Mar 2011)

In all fairness to the MLVW, I've had very few break down on me completely. There's been plenty of faults that have rendered them un-roadworthy, but the engine still ran and the wheels still turned... more that can be said of the LSVW...

If you could get one for a decent price, and were mechanically inclined to keep in running, they'd be a decent toy for off-road.

As far as I know, the one I've seen running in civi hands locally is used as part of an off-road tow and recovery business.

Plus as an added bonus, you don't have to drive them on days below zero if you don't want...

"Don't those things have heaters?"
"Yeah, but the doors don't work so well."


----------



## BusaStu (13 Nov 2018)

Hi need a little info /help
Anyone have the info on the MLVW starter for the 1982 Detroit 8.2 . Having a hard time nailing down exact specific part 
Thinking it’s the 24 volt 12 tooth and CCW rotation but not 100% sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Nov 2018)

Each Province should have a military vehicle collectors club, do you belong to any of them?


----------



## BusaStu (14 Nov 2018)

Not yet just getting started 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Nov 2018)

Mapleleafup forums for older stuff, Western Command in BC.


----------



## BusaStu (14 Nov 2018)

Tks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

